

Ace Hotel x Clinton Foundation x Tumblr x Jawbone Codeathon in NYC Tomorrow - maxsebela
http://codeathon.splashthat.com

======
o0-0o
Anyone in NYC want to form a group with me? I'm a fairly solid designer, comfy
with Debian.

